# Fsharpmajor's CD collection



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Click on this link to scroll through a PDF of my CD catalogue. (The file doesn't download, and you don't need to have PDF software installed on your computer to view it):

*http://freepdfhosting.com/9473c59d91.pdf*

I've condensed the information as much as possible by using abbreviations, which may be a bit confusing, but I tried it out on my brother and he got along with it reasonably well.

Any questions, comments or suggestions? (Please don't be *too* unkind ).


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

A very good collection - great to see many c20th pieces there. You obviously have a penchant for c20th orchestral music, am I right?

& the layout is pretty good, must have taken you a while to do that...


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Andre said:


> You obviously have a penchant for c20th orchestral music, am I right?.


Yes--especially c20th symphonies. I also like Tchaikovsky, Bruckner, Dvorak, Liszt, Berlioz, and various other Romantic and turn-of-the-century composers.

I noticed when you posted your collection that there was a fair bit of overlap with mine. We have a lot of the same Naxos CDs.

As for the list itself, it's my way of keeping track of things, but I'm not sure I would do it the same way if I could start all over again.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm always challenged by those who can catalogue their CDs. I wish I weren't so lazy; I'd probably be surprised at what I have. 

I agree with Andre; your list is well done and well organized. My only suggestion is, in terms of sharing your list, it would be helpful to add the conductor and orchestra or the record label. But if it's just for your personal use, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

It's very difficult to read that list as presented. Why don't you use an Excel sheet (or something similar), listing each recording of a particular work in each row?

With time your collection will most likely begin to outgrow that of an amateur collector and you will have problems if you want to keep showing off as you do today.

I second Manxfeeder suggestion, but I ammend it saying it's always important to list the performers (at least if you intend to make a comprehensive description). If your collection ever grows to interesting proportions you will most likely forget about which recordings and works you do or don't have (it happened to me on several occasions).


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Manxfeeder said:


> My only suggestion is, in terms of sharing your list, it would be helpful to add the conductor and orchestra or the record label. But if it's just for your personal use, I wouldn't bother.


The list is for my use and that of my youngest brother. He lives in Canada and I live in the UK. He goes to a lot of concerts, and I sometimes email him mp3s of pieces that he has seen performed live, so he needs to be able see what I have. But I ran across a website that hosts PDF files, so I used it to post the list here and see what other people think.

I agree that it would be better to list each recording separately, but so far I've only done that with the Shostakovich and Mahler symphonies.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> It's very difficult to read that list as presented. Why don't you use an Excel sheet (or something similar), listing each recording of a particular work in each row?


I agree with you, and that's probably how I would do it if I could start all over again. I may well eventually find that I need to do it.


----------

